# Canada Open to Coalition Military Campaign Against Syria



## RackMaster (May 5, 2013)

Just read this and thought it was interesting that our Gov't is openly talking of a military operation. The people are still pissed about Afghanistan and we still have a training contingent there. It'll be interesting to see how this progresses.

Any thoughts on potential members of the coalition? Israel and the US are obvious, not sure if the UK will opt in.

Oh and read the comments...  Fucking idiots in this country... :wall:




> *Canada open to military campaign against Syria, John Baird says*
> 
> Sean Silcoff
> Ottawa — The Globe and Mail
> ...


----------



## DA SWO (May 5, 2013)

Call us after you've been there 30 days ;)


----------



## ProPatria (May 5, 2013)

I can't quite comment on what Baird is saying.

What I will reply to is what some of the Canadian populace is saying about a "potential" deployment to Syria. Some of the people are saying that the troops are tired and need a break from deployments blah, blah, blah. From my stand point of someone currently serving in the Canadian Forces I am more then willing to deploy on behalf of the Government of Canada. I haven't deployed since returning home in 2010 and I would love to go somewhere else with different scenery then the past countries I've been to.


----------

